# από πρώτο χέρι



## crystal (Oct 16, 2008)

Ψάχνω μια ωραία έκφραση για το «γνωρίζω κάτι από πρώτο χέρι».
Γνωρίζετε;


----------



## Ambrose (Oct 16, 2008)

Δώσε συγκείμενο SVP. Το first hand (experience) δεν σου κάνει;


----------



## curry (Oct 16, 2008)

First hand λένε κι αυτοί από ό,τι ξέρω αλλά πρέπει να υπάρχουν και άλλες εκφράσεις.


----------



## NadiaF (Oct 16, 2008)

I have first-hand knowledge / I have first-hand information


----------



## crystal (Oct 16, 2008)

Το ξέρω το first hand, αλλά νομίζω πως υπάρχει κι άλλη έκφραση, πιο ιδιωματική...


----------



## tsioutsiou (Oct 16, 2008)

From the horse's mouth (αλλά, νομίζω, άμα ξέρεις -δηλαδή έχεις ακούσει- από πρώτο χέρι)


----------



## crystal (Oct 16, 2008)

Αυτό είναι! Ευχαριστώ!


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 16, 2008)

Ας μην ξεχνάμε και το "the hard way", που σημαίνει περίπου το ίδιο: μαθαίνω κάτι από πρώτο χέρι, δεν βασίζομαι στις εμπειρίες των άλλων.

learn (something) the hard way = to obtain knowledge or understanding through experience. 
_We'd never done anything like this, so we learned how to build a house the hard way. 
Since he won't take advice from anyone, I guess he is going to have to learn the hard way._


----------



## Philip (Oct 17, 2008)

Also simply "know it/something first hand"


----------

